

Jeff Jarvis: Rupert Murdoch doesn't understand how the Internet works - nextparadigms
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/jan/16/rupert-murdoch-internet-google

======
zeruch
I actually think he probably grasps it well enough, but he doesn't like what
it implies and ergo he goes down the track he does out of preferential hope
that he can influence his way backwards. He is indeed against "the fundamental
architecture of the web and the net" since it's not that he doesn't see past
the old models, it's that he can't see a way to make the margins he has
previously enjoyed, with the control he usually exerts. His one stab in the
dark was purchasing MySpace arguably, and that did not turn out terribly well.

